# [SOLVED] Blue screen BAD_POOL_HEADER win7 when booting



## k-l-e (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi! 

Today my computer randomly got a blue screen. I didnt see where it happened because i wasnt present with my computer. I have been having minor issues ever since i installed win7 on the new harddrive after some upgrading components. This is problems such as random freezing, rare blue screens and USB ports stops working from out of nowhere. I think i have ignored it to much and it has gone to the worst stage  When i tried to restart it, the blue screen happened after "windows is starting up". This is from where the boot was from the harddrive, and the computer restarted itself before i could read any of the blue screen. 

I tried to boot from the win7 64bit install DVD. But here this BAD_POOL_HEADER BSOD happens. Ive tried with just 1 ram stick but it keeps happening. Also reseted the BIOS settings to default, didnt help. 

What makes it so difficult is that the same thing happens in safe mode. I also tried to boot with the settings from last successfull boot, blue screen again..... I might have not updated everything to the latest drivers. So i assume this is a software problem. 

Im so confused. I have no idea how to fix it. Any help? 

Sepcs: 

- Motherboard: Asus P8P67 LE 1155 socket 
- CPU: i7-2600k 1155 socket 
- Western Digital caviar black, 2TB 64mbit cache, 6gb/s 
- Graphic card: Geforce GTX 295 
- PSU: Corsair TX 650W 
- Memory: kingston 1333 MhZ pc-10600, 6gb 
- Corsair H50 watercooler 
- Samsung SpinPoint F1 500GB SATA2, 
- Antec twelve hundred big tower

What can i do when the blue screens keep happening in every mode???? Should i insert a secondary hard drive and format the corrupted hard drive from the secondary?


----------



## 1337FEET (Mar 17, 2011)

if you don't mind losing your data you should format and reinstall windows.
or if you can use a linux live cd (or usb) to look at which core windows files are giving you problems

if it still gives you problems after that you can assume there is something wrong with your hardware.

if you want to see the BSs than press f8 when it says loading os then select don't restart after error.


----------



## k-l-e (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Blue screen BAD_POOL_HEADER win7 when booting*

How can i get a linux dvd? If i get it right the blue screen will not occur if i try to install a different OS? 

Because whatever mode i go in under windows 7, the blue screen keep happening.


----------



## k-l-e (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Blue screen BAD_POOL_HEADER win7 when booting*

I noticed the blue screen that is caused on normal boot is because of this file:

iaStor.sys 

Which i read is the marvell intel matrix storage.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Blue screen BAD_POOL_HEADER win7 when booting*

Hello,

I suggest you start with a hard drive diagnostic; I recommend SeaTools for DOS. 

The iaStor.sys BSOD has been characteristic of a particular rootkit infecting systems recently. 

Be sure you have a Windows installation DVD for this; if not, you can create a system repair disc instead.

Boot to the disc, and select Repair my computer. Open a command prompt and enter the following:

```
bootrec /fixmbr
bootrec /fixboot
```
Also run a startup repair from the disc a few times.


----------



## k-l-e (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Blue screen BAD_POOL_HEADER win7 when booting*

It looks like it was a bad ram module. I had 2x2x2. One standing alone, took it out and nothing has happened. Win7 installation went smooth. No errors or blue screens for now. Preformance seem quicker also.

But this is a different hard drive from the one that couldnt boot at all due to the blue screens. Im not sure wether i should reconnect it and format it. Is that safe?

Cant i make it a slave hard drive? and format it with the win7 installation DVD?


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Go ahead and connect it, and format using the Windows 7 DVD. That is safe, any viruses cannot spread that way. Be sure to use the Clean All command: Disk - Clean and Clean All with Diskpart Command - Windows 7 Forums


----------

